# Torta-Bolo



## linaraki

Ola:

Saben qual es la diferencia entre torta y bolo?

Para una tarta plana que palabra se usa en Portugues?
Para una tarta redonda y gorda(tipo tarta cumpleaños, boda) cual sería la palabra adecuada?

Gracias!

Lina D.


----------



## MOC

Una tarta de cumpleaños2 és un "bolo" en portugués. Yo utilizo casi siempre "bolo" para todo lo que es una "tarta" en España.

Para explicarte o enseñarte una torta, es mejor que te lo haga otro, porque yo no estoy seguro.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hola!!!
En portugués hasta donde he visto se usa "bolo" para lo que sea con masa alta y esponjosa, ( que se puede cortar y poner dulce en medio ó decorar para cumpleaños )
Para lo que es masa chata y fina, cuando sólo es masa en el fondo y los costados y donde el relleno queda a la vista, usan la palabra "torta". Torta de galinha, de ricota com laranja, de peras, etc. 
Al menos es lo que he visto en revistas.  
Si me confundo que por favor me corrijan, así aprendemos todos.


----------



## linaraki

Ha sido de mucha ayuda, gracias.

Un saludo,

Lina D


----------



## Muito obrigado

Para TORTA, num dicionário de português europeu, encontrei "CULINÁRIA  bolo enrolado com recheio doce ou salgado". E para BOLO, "CULINÁRIA  massa de farinha, ovos e outros ingredientes, geralmente doce, cozida no forno ou frita".
Seria de rogar que os cozinheiros da vida se manifestassem. Seria bom demais.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Carfer

LatinRainbow said:


> Para lo que es masa chata y fina, cuando sólo es masa en el fondo y los costados y donde el relleno queda a la vista, usan la palabra "torta".


 
Al menos en Portugal, eso que dices se llama 't*a*rt*e*' (la voz francesa). Una '_torta_' es lo que describe muito obrigado


----------



## Alentugano

Muito obrigado said:


> Para TORTA, num dicionário de português europeu, encontrei "CULINÁRIA  bolo enrolado com recheio doce ou salgado". E para BOLO, "CULINÁRIA  massa de farinha, ovos e outros ingredientes, geralmente doce, cozida no forno ou frita".
> Seria de rogar que os cozinheiros da vida se manifestassem. Seria bom demais.
> Cumprimentos!



Sobre tartes e tortas veja aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=818411&highlight=torta

E aqui também: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=938260&highlight=torta


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

No Brasil há alguma diferença entre "bolo" e "torta" ?

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bolo (Pt) = Torta (Esp)

Torta (Pt) = Pastel (Esp)


----------



## patriota

Para complicar mais ainda:

*pt *- es

*pastel* - empanada


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Na Argentina não falamos pastel, só torta 

Ainda tô com a dúvida gente do céu xD*


----------



## Latinlanguages

Olá!

Acredito que possa variar regionalmente, mas há sim diferença. Sugiro inicialmente que procure no Google Imagens (via* google.com.br*) a palavra bolo e logo após a palavra torta. Visualmente a explicação pode ser melhor.

Caso tenha mais alguma dúvida, é só falar, claro! 

Abraços!


----------



## kzman

Eu acho que os termos: bolacha e biscoito também podem confundir, são o mesmo?, também acho que "torta" seria mais como "tarta" em espanhol, porque olhei as definições e se correspondem.

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=torta (2)
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/tarta (1)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Na Argentina não falamos pastel, só torta
> 
> Ainda tô com a dúvida gente do céu xD*


No Brasil o bolo é doce, e a torta é salgada.


----------



## patriota

kzman, biscoito e bolacha variam regionalmente, então é um assunto diferente (e para outro tópico).

WhoSoyEu, faz tanto tempo assim que não vê uma torta de morango, maracujá, chocolate?  Não se esqueça dos bolos de carne também, que levam o nome "bolo" apesar de não terem nada a ver com os bolos e tortas de que estamos falando.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu ia falar isso patriota, tem bolo e também tem torta de chocolate.

Procurei na internet mas não achei diferença latinlanguages.*


----------



## patriota

Dê uma olhada nas fotos de novo e tenha em mente que tortas são menores e redondas, enquanto bolos têm a massa mais fofa... Se ainda tiver dúvidas, vale apelar para um terceiro idioma (bolo = cake; torta = pie), ou complica?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> WhoSoyEu, faz tanto tempo assim que não vê uma torta de morango, maracujá, chocolate?  Não se esqueça dos bolos de carne também, que levam o nome "bolo" apesar de não terem nada a ver com os bolos e tortas de que estamos falando.


Há muito tempo, realmente (sou diabético)


----------



## Latinlanguages

patriota said:


> WhoSoyEu, faz tanto tempo assim que não vê uma torta de morango, maracujá, chocolate?  Não se esqueça dos bolos de carne também, que levam o nome "bolo" apesar de não terem nada a ver com os bolos e tortas de que estamos falando.



Nossa, você tem razão. E ainda existem mais significados para a palavra bolo (bolo alimentar, "dar o bolo"...) mas acredito que não é o caso.

--

O formato de uma torta é bem diferente do formato de um bolo. Fez a busca pelo Google *brasileiro*? Acredito que ver imagens te ajudará mais do que explicações escritas


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Estive procurando na internet e achei muitas pessoas fazendo a mesma pergunta

Parece que até os brasileiros tem dúvida, tal vez por isso ainda não esclareceram minha dúvida aqui.

Achei isto

*

*Torta normalmente é gelada, levada a geladeira para ganhar consistência, tem recheio e tem base massa de bolo.*
*Bolo é a massa simples, assada com ou sem cobertura e ou recheio.*
*O que vocês acham?*


----------



## patriota

Viu o que dissemos do formato?


----------



## O portugues

OLÁ Sou PORTUGUES A VIVER EM ESPANHA , depois de ler tanta má resposta tenho que responder:

CASTELLANO             PORTUGUÉS
      TORTA        -           BOLO
      BRAZO DE GITANO - TORTA

MUY SENCILLO

TORTA  en portugués es un BRAZO DE GITANO
BOLO en portugués es una TORTA
*PARA CUALQUEIR DUVIDA PODES HACER EN GOOGLE IMAGENS:*

TORTA DE FRESAS / BOLO DE MORANGO

BRAZO DE GITANO DE NARANJA / TORTA DE LARANJA

Y LISTO ...


----------



## patriota

O portugues said:


> OLÁ Sou PORTUGUES A VIVER EM ESPANHA , depois de ler tanta má resposta tenho que responder:


As "más respostas" que leu são explicações dos usos das palavras em outros lugares onde os idiomas português e castelhano são falados. Por favor, lembre-se disso quando participar das discussões e evite utilizar maiúsculas. O nosso fórum tem usuários de todos os cantos da América Latina e da Península Ibérica.

O tal do "_brazo de gitano_" é conhecido como _*rocambole*_ no Brasil e não tem nada a ver com as nossas tortas e bolos. Além disso, muitos dos resultados para "_torta de fresas_", com a busca limitada para _sites_ com domínios espanhóis, são decididamente _tortas_ _de morango_ para nós. As explicações já foram dadas anos atrás, como pode reler acima, e não há motivo para nos repetirmos.


----------



## anaczz

E pronto!


----------

